# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Κάλυμνος [Αρκαδία - Hekla, Arkadia, Kalymnos]

## Roi Baudoin

Μια πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία που την αφιερώνουμε στον εξαιρετικό Εσπερο. Η φωτογραφία, βέβαια, είναι του Γιάννη Καούρη και περιλαμβάνεται στο Ημερολόγιο του 2003 της Αδελφότητας Σιφνίων "Ο 'Αγιος Συμεών". Ο τίτλος του Ημερολογίου ήταν ενδεικτικός "Παπόρια που μας ταξίδευαν".
Η λεζάντα που συνοδεύει τη φωτογραφία αναφέρει:
"Το Γιω του Καμπουρακιού με τη λάντζα του στη σκάλα του ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ".
Να αναφέρω μόνο ότι στη σιφναϊκή ντοπιολαλιά το Γιω είναι ο Γιώργος.
Λένε, λοιπόν, το Γιω του Αντού, δηλαδή ο Γιώργος του Αντώνη.
Όσο για τις λάντζες, μπορεί κάποιος να καταλάβει τι γινόταν όταν είχε καιρό ......

Αποβίβαση.jpg

----------


## esperos

Αγαπητέ  Roi  σε  ευχαριστώ  παρά  πολύ.
Νάξερες  πόσες  τέτοιες  σκάλες  έχω  ανεβεί  και  κατεβεί  Ελληνικές,  Ιταλικές και  Τούρκικες ακόμα.

----------


## Baggeliq

> Μια πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία που την αφιερώνουμε στον εξαιρετικό Εσπερο. Η φωτογραφία, βέβαια, είναι του Γιάννη Καούρη και περιλαμβάνεται στο Ημερολόγιο του 2003 της Αδελφότητας Σιφνίων "Ο 'Αγιος Συμεών". Ο τίτλος του Ημερολογίου ήταν ενδεικτικός "Παπόρια που μας ταξίδευαν".
> Η λεζάντα που συνοδεύει τη φωτογραφία αναφέρει:
> "Το Γιω του Καμπουρακιού με τη λάντζα του στη σκάλα του ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ".
> Να αναφέρω μόνο ότι στη σιφναϊκή ντοπιολαλιά το Γιω είναι ο Γιώργος.
> Λένε, λοιπόν, το Γιω του Αντού, δηλαδή ο Γιώργος του Αντώνη.
> Όσο για τις λάντζες, μπορεί κάποιος να καταλάβει τι γινόταν όταν είχε καιρό ......
> 
> Αποβίβαση.jpg


 *Roi Baudoin πολύ ωραία επιλογή  φωτογραφίας  είναι κατάπληκτη  και  το βιβλίο αυτό εξαιρετικό του Γιάννη Καούρη , είναι ένα σπάνιο ημερολόγιο  ξέρεις τίποτα για την ιστορία του αυτό του πλοίου γιατί έχω ψάξει αλλά δεν έχω βρει αρκετά ιστορικά στοιχειά για αυτό το πλοίο η κάποιο άλλο μέλος*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και ας πάμε στον *ιερό βράχο της Χρυσοπηγής* και *στο πανηγύρι της Αναλήψεως* όπου η εικόνα, οι επίσημοι και ο κλήρος μεταφέρονται με το καράβι από τις Καμάρες μέχρι το βράχο της Χρυσοπηγής.
Η στιγμή που φθάνει το καράβι στη Χρυσοπηγή είναι πραγματικά ιερή και οι περισσότεροι ανατριχιάζουν όταν το πλοίο αρχίζει να σφυρά χαρμόσυνα. Τα μικρότερα σκάφη σφυρούν και αυτά και κάποιο από αυτά μεταφέρει την εικόνα, τους επίσημους και τον κλήρο από το καράβι στο μικρό μώλο της Χρυσοπηγής.

Μια παλιά ασπρόμαυρη φωτογραφία του *"Κάλυμνος"* στην Χρυσοπηγή από την εξαιρετική εφημερίδα του Νίκου Σταφυλοπάτη "Το Σιφναϊκό Φως". Διακρίνεται στα δεξιά η λάντζα που πηγαίνει για την παραλαβή της εικόνας.

To Κάλυμνος στη Χρυσοπηγή.jpg

Το *"Κάλυμνος"* στην Χρυσοπηγή σε έγχρωμη carte postale

Το Κάλυμνος στη Χρυσοπηγή ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία από την παλιά Σίφνο.
Το "Κάλυμνος" στις Καμάρες της Σίφνου.
Η φωτογραφία προέχεται από ένα παλιό Ημερολόγιο της Αδελφότητας Σιφνίων "Ο ¶γιος Συμεών". 
Ένα από τα πιο αγαπημένα πλοία που πέρασαν από τη Σίφνο.
Συνώνυμο της λέξης "καλοτάξιδο".
Πράκτορας του στη Σίφνο ήταν ο Γιάννης Ξύδης, μετέπειτα πράκτορας του "Ιόνιον" και του "Μήλος Εξπρές".
Τα περιστατικά από τα ταξίδια του άπειρα. 
Η τελευταία του αναχώρηση από τις Καμάρες, κάπου στα 1975, θα μείνει για πάντα ανεξίτηλη στη μνήμη μας.
Πλοία και βάρκες σφύριζαν συνεχώς και πολλοί ήταν αυτοί που βουτούσαν από το μώλο θέλοντας να αποχαιρετήσουν με τον τρόπο αυτόν το πλοίο. 
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
Να αναφέρουμε, ιδιαίτερα, τον Έσπερο, τον plori, τον milos express, τον Vortigern, τον ilelal 1, τον Avenger, τον Sorokxo, τον Appia 1978 και τον κοντοπατριώτη τον paroskayak. 
To Κάλυμνος στη Σίφνο.jpg

----------


## avenger

Αγαπητέ Roi ευχαριστούμε για τη δημοσίευσή σου για το "Κάλυμνος". Πολύ όμορφη φωτό αλλά η περιγραφή μας πλημμυρίζει από αναμνήσεις για κείνη την ανεπανάληπτη εποχή όπου όλα ήταν τόσο διαφορετικά. Αυτά τα ταξίδια στο χρόνο είναι "φυλαχτό" μέσα μας και σ΄ευχαριστούμε που μας "ταξιδεύεις" με τις εκπλήξεις σου. Να είσαι καλά......
ΥΓ.Θα θέλαμε αν μπορούσαμε να μαθαίναμε για τα περιστατικά που αναφέρεις...!

----------


## plori

ROI καλησπέρα ...θα ήθελα να μάθω το Κάλυμνος μετέφερε αυτοκίνητα στην πλώρη όπως ο "ξιφίας" με τα κρένια;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το "Κάλυμνος" μετέφερε και αυτό ένα μικρό αριθμό αυτοκινήτων στην πλώρη.

Ας ξαναγυρίσουμε σε μια δυσάρεστη εποχή.
Ιούλιος του 1974 και ταξιδεύουμε για τη Σίφνο με το "Κάλυμνος".
Μόλις το καράβι περνά τα φανάρια του Πειραιά ανακοινώνεται η εισβολή στην Κύπρο.
Δημιουργείται πανικός, πολλοί επιβάτες ζητούν το καράβι να γυρίσει πίσω, αλλά αυτό θα συνεχίσει το ταξίδι του.
Αυτά τα θυμάμαι παιδάκι μικρό και η εμπειρία αυτή μου έμεινε για πάντα χαραγμένη στη μνήμη.
Πάμε στη Σίφνο και ξεκινά, μαζί με τις συρράξεις στην Κύπρο, το θέμα της επιστράτευσης. Επιστρέφει το Κάλυμνος, κάπου μέσα στη νύχτα ή πολύ νωρίς το πρωί, και γεμίζει από κόσμο για τον Πειραιά.
Οι δικοί μου, μάλιστα, μου έλεγαν τότε ότι στις Καμάρες έφτασαν με μικρή διαφορά δύο πλοία, αλλά οι περισσότεροι προτίμησαν το "Κάλυμνος".
Αυτά, βέβαια, είναι παιδικές αναμνήσεις.
¶νθρωποι μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας θα μπορούσαν να μας τα διηγηθούν πολύ καλύτερα.

----------


## starce

Mia megali xari. Pia etairia to ixai?? Efkaristo poli.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Mia megali xari. Pia etairia to ixai?? Efkaristo poli.


Kalymnos was built as _Hekla_ (the name of the main volcano and mountain of Iceland) in Aalborg, Denmark in 1948. Completed in July 1948 as a passenger/cargo ship she belonged to the Government of Iceland until 1966. She had 1,456 tons.

In 1966 she transferred to _Dodekanisiaki_ as *Kalymnos*. Then for a short period in 1968 to _C. Angelis_ as *Arkadia* and again back as _Kalymnos_ until 1983 when she was scrapped in Megara.

----------


## starce

Thanks for information.

----------


## Ellinis

H εταιρεία του Αγγελή ήταν η Hellenic International Lines. O ίδιως είχε και το ΕΛΙΣΑΒΕΤ Α.

Μετά το 1969 και την επαναφορά του ονόματος ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ ταξίδεψε για την "Εύδοξος" για αυτό και το "Ε" στο φουγάρο. Αλήθεια έχουμε κάποια φωτο που να ταξίδευε για τη "Δωδεκανησιακή", τότε πρέπει να είχε άλλα σινιάλα;

Μια μόνο διόρθωση το 1983 διαλύθηκε (scrapped not scuttled).

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> H εταιρεία του Αγγελή ήταν η Hellenic International Lines. O ίδιως είχε και το ΕΛΙΣΑΒΕΤ Α.
> 
> Μετά το 1969 και την επαναφορά του ονόματος ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ ταξίδεψε για την "Εύδοξος" για αυτό και το "Ε" στο φουγάρο. Αλήθεια έχουμε κάποια φωτο που να ταξίδευε για τη "Δωδεκανησιακή", τότε πρέπει να είχε άλλα σινιάλα;
> 
> Μια μόνο διόρθωση το 1983 διαλύθηκε (scrapped not scuttled).


Φίλε Ellinis, ανεβάζω φωτογραφία του Κάλυμνος όπως θέλεις να το δείς! Με τα σινιάλα της "Δωδεκανησιακής".

O24.jpg

Μια ευχετήρια κάρτα από την εποχή που πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία του Κάλυμνος ήταν η Δωδεκανησιακή. Και απόσπασμα απο την εφημερίδα Ναυτεμπορική, αίτησης δια καθορισμό δρομολογίων του Κάλυμνος.

karta.jpg O24Β.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Φίλε Ellinis, ανεβάζω φωτογραφία του Κάλυμνος όπως θέλεις να το δείς! Με τα σινιάλα της "Δωδεκανησιακής".
> 
> O24.jpg


Tέλειο! σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! ωραία και πρωτότυπα τα σινιάλα τους

----------


## esperos

> Μια ευχετήρια κάρτα από την εποχή που πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία του Κάλυμνος ήταν η Δωδεκανησιακή. Και απόσπασμα απο την εφημερίδα Ναυτεμπορική, αίτησης δια καθορισμό δρομολογίων του Κάλυμνος.


Ένα  ΜΕΓΑΛΟ  ευχαριστώ  από  μένα  γι' αυτό  που  ανέβασες.

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε esperos, μήπως θυμάσαι να μας πεις και ποιά ήταν τα χρώματα στο φουγάρο;

----------


## esperos

> Φίλε esperos, μήπως θυμάσαι να μας πεις και ποιά ήταν τα χρώματα στο φουγάρο;


Αγαπητέ  μου  Ellinis  βεβαίως  και  τα  θυμάμαι  καθόσον  το  πλοίο  στην  φάση  της  προετοιμασίας  του  το  έζησα  σχετικά  από  κοντά  παρεβρέθηκα  και  ως  προσκεκλημένος  στα  εγκαίνια  του  στον   Πειραιά  11  Μαΐου  1967.  Εάν  γνώρισες  το  πλοίο  μεταγενέστερα  τα  χρώματα  στην  τσιμινιέρα  του  παρέμειναν  τα  ίδια  που  είχε  επί  Δωδεκανησιακής  απλά  το  λευκό  φτερωτό  Κ  από  το  όνομα  του  πλοιοκτήτη  Σακελλάριου  Κόκκινου,  αντικαταστάθηκε  από  το  Ε  του  νέου  πλοιοκτήτη. Τα  χρώματα  δε  ήταν  το  κρέμ  και  το  γαλάζιο.

----------


## Leo

> ....................Εάν γνώρισες το πλοίο μεταγενέστερα τα χρώματα στην τσιμινιέρα του παρέμειναν τα ίδια που είχε επί Δωδεκανησιακής απλά το λευκό φτερωτό Κ από το όνομα του πλοιοκτήτη Σακελλάριου Κόκκινου, αντικαταστάθηκε από το Ε του νέου πλοιοκτήτη. Τα χρώματα δε ήταν το κρέμ και το γαλάζιο.


Έτσι όπως το αβαφέρει ο esperos με το Ε θυμάμαι το Κάλυμνος να περνάει από το χωρίο μου (νότια της Σύρου) με προορισμό τα Δωδεκάνησα, αλλά και αργότερα στο λιμάνι της Σύρου.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μια φωτο του Καλυμνος μεγαλωμενη απο καρτ ποσταλ του πειραια καμια σχεση με τα κρυσταλα του TSS APOLLON αλλα για τζιραπουμε λιγο την κατασταση αφου εχει ανοιξει θεμα

pireuas4 closeup.jpg

----------


## esperos

Μία  φώτο  από  το  ξεκίνημα  του  ως  HEKLA.

HEKLA200.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μία  φώτο  από  το  ξεκίνημα  του  ως  HEKLA.
> 
> HEKLA200.jpg


You know how long I have been looking for one of these?  She looks almost the same!

----------


## esperos

Και  μία  ακόμη  από  την  ημέρα  των  εγκαινίων  του  στον  ¶γιο  Σπυρίδωνα  στον  Πειραιά.

ΔΠ ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ εγκαίνια.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Και μία ακόμη από την ημέρα των εγκαινίων του στον ¶γιο Σπυρίδωνα στον Πειραιά.
> 
> ΔΠ ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ εγκαίνια.jpg


Μπραβο! φιλε Εspere ανεβασες αλλη μια ομορφη φωτογραφια του Καλυμνος, κοντινο πλανο και αποκαλυπτικο!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σας ευχαριστούμε όλους σας για τις εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες που ανεβάσατε.

Το *"Κάλυμνος"* είναι από τα πλοία που έγραψαν σημαντικές σελίδες στην ιστορία της Ακτοπλοΐας μας.
Στις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες ήταν ένα από τα πιο αξιόπιστα πλοία που πέρασαν ποτέ.
Ακόμα και τώρα στη Σίφνο, αν θέλεις κάποιος να πει ότι ένα πλοίο είναι καλοτάξιδο, λέει _"ότι είναι καλοτάξιδο όπως το "Κάλυμνος".
_
Όταν έφυγε από τη γραμμή, μαζεύτηκε πολύς κόσμος στο λιμάνι και του επιφύλαξε ένα μοναδικό τελευταίο "Αντίο".
Με λίγη τύχη, κάποια στιγμή θα καταφέρουμε να δούμε κάποιες εικόνες από αυτόν τον τελευταίο αποχαιρετισμό στις Καμάρες του 1976 (αν δεν κάνω λάθος στην ημερομηνία).

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια σημαντική φωτογραφία που την έχουμε ξαναδεί.
Ας την ξαναδούμε σε λίγο καλύτερη ποιότητα.
Από το βιβλίο του *Γιώργου Τρούλου* *"Σίφνος - Οδοιπορικό".*

Το *"Κάλυμνος"* στη Χρυσοπηγή.
Μεταφέρει την εικόνα της Χρυσοπηγής στο πανηγύρι της.
Την εικόνα έρχεται να παραλάβει η λάντζα *"¶γιος Σπυρίδων"* του *Γιώργη του Καμπουράκη.*

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον καλό φίλο *Έσπερο.* 

Κάλυμνος.jpg

----------


## a.molos

KALYMNOS e.x HEKLA, Piraeus 12/66 δια χειρός Παντελεήμονα Λελέκη. Πιθανόν είναι η άφιξη του πλοίου στην Ελλάδα και η έναρξη της μετασκευής του.
Δεν ξέρω αν τη θυμάται αυτή την φωτογραφία, αλλά μου την είχε προσφέρει για την συλλογή μου πρίν αρκετά χρόνια. Τον ευχαριστώ και του την αφιερώνω με εκτίμηση !

KALYMNOS.jpg

----------


## rjjjh2004

> Μια φωτο του Καλυμνος μεγαλωμενη απο καρτ ποσταλ του πειραια καμια σχεση με τα κρυσταλα του TSS APOLLON αλλα για τζιραπουμε λιγο την κατασταση αφου εχει ανοιξει θεμα
> 
> pireuas4 closeup.jpg


Κι όμως στο σαλονάκι της πρώτης, το θυμάμαι σαν όνειρο, είχε και πιάνο. Ένα όρθιο πιανάκι από κόκκινο μαόνι!

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

στη σαμο

KALYMNOS.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> στη σαμο
> 
> KALYMNOS.JPG


Φιλε Γιαννη Πανεμορφη η φωτογραφια του Καλυμνος σε ευχαριστουμε που μοιραζεσαι μαζι μας το καταπληκτικο σου αρχειο!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> στη σαμο
> 
> KALYMNOS.JPG


Αγνωριστο αλλα απιθανο!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον καλό φίλο *Γιάννη Μαντζούρη* για το απίστευτο υλικό που μοιράζεται μαζί μας.

Το* "Κάλυμνος"* στη Σάμο.
Η πορεία του ξεκινά από τα Δωδεκάνησα, μεταφέρεται στη γραμμή της Ιταλίας, περνά από τη Σάμο και εδραιώνεται στη γραμμή των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων (μέχρι το 1975).

Κάθε φωτογραφία του* "Κάλυμνος"* αποτελεί γεγονός ....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και τώρα φίλοι μου, ας γυρίσουμε για τα καλά πίσω στο χρόνο.
Πρέπει να βρισκόμαστε στα *1976* ή στα* 1975*.
Το *"Κάλυμνος"* καταπλέει για τελευταία φορά στις *Καμάρες* της *Σίφνου.*

Κόσμος πολύς κατεβαίνει στο λιμάνι για να το αποχαιρετήσει.
Έχει φτάσει η ώρα για το τελευταίο αντίο.
Το *"Κάλυμνος"* είναι ένα πλοίο που αγαπήθηκε πολύ στις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες.
Για τα σημερινά δεδομένα θα φάνταζε ένα πλοίο αλλόκοτο και παράταιρο.
Για μας, όμως, τότε το *"Κάλυμνος"* ήταν συνώνυμο της λέξης *"καλοτάξιδο".*

Και γι' αυτό και ο κόσμος που κατέβηκε εκείνην την ημέρα στο λιμάνι ήταν ασυνήθιστα πολύς.

Ο μεγάλος φωτογράφος _Κυριάκος Σμυρναίος_ ήταν εκεί.
Κατέγραψε τον τελευταίο κατάπλου και τα αποχαιρετηστήρια σε *film SUPER 8.*
Το film κάποια στιγμή μεταγράφηκε σε βιντεοκασσέτα.
Και εγώ προχθές φωτογράφησα αμήχανα την οθόνη της τηλεόρασης την ώρα που έπαιζε την ταινία.

Αυτό που θα δείτε εδώ είναι πολύ χαμηλής ποιότητας.
Η ταινία SUPER 8, όμως, είναι πολύ πολύ καλύτερη.
Δεν ξέρω αν θα καταφέρουμε να κάνουμε ποτέ μια κανονική προβολή.
Αν όχι, θα μετατρέψουμε την βιντεοκασσέτα σε DVD.

Αυτό, όμως, που έχει σημασία είναι η καταγραφή τηε σχέσης πλοίου και ανθρώπων.
Στα μάγουλα κάποιων τρέχουν δάκρυα.
Μια γερμανίδα στην πλώρη δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει τι γίνεται.
Ο κόσμος έχει γεμίσει το μώλο, ενώ το πλοίο δεν έχει ακόμα δέσει (οι σύγχρονοι κανόνες ασφαλείας ήταν ακόμα άγνωστοι εκείνη την μακρινή εποχή).
Κάποιος ανεβαίνει πάνω στο φανάρι και σε λίγο θα αποχαιρετήσει το πλοίο με μια εντυπωσιακή βουτιά.
Κάποιος θα σιγοψιθυρίσει _"Αντίο Καλυμνάκι"._

Αν όλα αυτά σας φαίνονται υπερβολικά και, ενεδεχομένως, γελοία, θα ήθελα να σας διαβεβαιώσω ότι συνέβησαν μια ζεστή καλοκαιρινή μέρα του 1975 ή του 1976.
Συνέβησαν σε μια Σίφνο εντελώς διαφορετική από τη σημερινή.

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον _Κυριάκο Σμυρναίο_ για την σπάνια αυτή καταγραφή.
Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στην μητέρα μου, *Σμαράγδα Λαζαρή*, για τη βοήθειά της και την υπομονή της στην όλη αναζήτηση ανάμεσα σε τόσες ταινίες.

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στον καλό φίλο _Έσπερο_ για όλα όσα μας έχει προσφέρει.
Αφιερωμένο, επίσης, στον _Κωνσταντίνο Παππά,_ τον _Κωνσταντίνο Φιλίππου_ και στους φίλους από τη *Σίφνο*...

(Με μεγάλη επιφύλαξη πλοίαρχος του πλοίου εκείνη την ημέρα ήταν ο *καπετάν Λάζαρος Γαβαλάς*, μετέπειτα πλοίαρχος του *"Ιόνιον"* και για χρόνια αρχιπλοίαρχος της *NOMICOS LINES).*

To *"Κάλυμνος"* φθάνει στις Καμάρες.

Κάλυμνος 10.JPG

Το πλοίο ετοιμάζεται να πλαγιοδετήσει.
Ο κόσμος έχει πλημυρίσει το μώλο.

Κάλυμνος 20.JPG

Ο νεαρός, μόλις, έχει πραγματοποιήσει τη μεγαλοπρεπή βουτιά από το μώλο και σηκώνει το χέρι για να χαιρετήσει το καράβι που φεύγει.

Κάλυμνος 30.JPG

_Αντίο "Κάλυμνος"
Δεν θα σε ξεχάσουμε ποτέ .......  _ 
 
Κάλυμνος 40.JPG

----------


## Trakman

Αντώνη τα ντοκουμέντα που γράφεις και ανεβάζεις είναι ανεκτίμητα... Μακάρι και τα σημερινά καράβια να αγαπηθούν τόσο!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ο φιλος Roi Baudoin με τον μοναδικο του τροπο μας ταξιδεψε στο 1977  την ημερα που η Σιφνος αποχαιρετουσε το Καλυμνος...ομορφο ταξιδι γεματο νοσταλγια... σε ευχαριστουμε φιλε.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και αλλη μια φωτογραφια σαν *Hekla* απο το Ισλανδικο http://thorgeirbald.123.is/blog/record/399975/

Hekla.jpeg

Μια εκπληκτικη φωτογραφια του *Hekla* απο την Ισλανδια

Hekla0.jpg

Πηγη: http://solir.blog.is/blog/solir/?year=2009;month=9

Και αλλες φωτογραφιες του *Hekla* απο την Ισλανδια

Hekla6.jpg

Hekla8.jpg

Πηγη: http://solir.blog.is/blog/solir/?year=2009;month=9

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και αλλες φωτογραφιες του *Hekla* απο την Ισλανδια

Hekla1.jpg

Hekla3.jpg

Hekla5.jpg

Πηγη: http://solir.blog.is/blog/solir/?year=2009;month=9

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αγαπητέ  μου  Ellinis  βεβαίως  και  τα  θυμάμαι  καθόσον  το  πλοίο  στην  φάση  της  προετοιμασίας  του  το  έζησα  σχετικά  από  κοντά  παρεβρέθηκα  και  ως  προσκεκλημένος  στα  εγκαίνια  του  στον   Πειραιά  11  Μαΐου  1967.  Εάν  γνώρισες  το  πλοίο  μεταγενέστερα  τα  χρώματα  στην  τσιμινιέρα  του  παρέμειναν  τα  ίδια  που  είχε  επί  Δωδεκανησιακής  απλά  το  λευκό  φτερωτό  Κ  από  το  όνομα  του  πλοιοκτήτη  Σακελλάριου  Κόκκινου,  αντικαταστάθηκε  από  το  Ε  του  νέου  πλοιοκτήτη. Τα  χρώματα  δε  ήταν  το  κρέμ  και  το  γαλάζιο.



Το γεγονος αυτο που παρουσιαζεται την 20η Ιανουριου 1967 στην _Ελευθερια_ μου ηταν εντελως αγνωστο

19670120 Kalymnos.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Και τώρα φίλοι μου, ας γυρίσουμε για τα καλά πίσω στο χρόνο.
> Πρέπει να βρισκόμαστε στα *1976* ή στα* 1975*.
> Το *"Κάλυμνος"* καταπλέει για τελευταία φορά στις *Καμάρες* της *Σίφνου.*


 
Φίλε Αντώνη μοναδικό για ακόμη μία φορά μας ταξίδεψες στο χρόνο και μας έδωσες την δυνατότητα να μάθουμε πράγματα που δεν ξέραμε .

----------


## Ellinis

Aντώνη σε ευχαριστούμε για τη δουλειά που έκανες... το βίντεο μας μεταφέρει σε άλλες εποχές όπου το καράβι ήταν για το νησί κάτι περισσότερο από ενα απλό μέσο μεταφοράς. 
Το ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ έδωσε στο νησί ό,τι καλύτερο μπορούσε και πήρε αυτό που του άξιζε από τους Σιφνιούς, την αγάπη τους.

----------


## Haddock

Η γριά η κότα έχει το ζουμί. Και τι ζουμί... Οι ζουμερές αναμνήσεις και το γερό Κάλυμνος μπορούν να ζωντανέψουν σε ψηφιακή μορφή, εφόσον το super8 φιλμ είναι σε καλή κατάσταση. Η εικόνα δεν είναι καλή διότι το φιλμ έχει προφανώς βιντεοσκοπηθεί από το πανί. Αν μετέπειτα, το βίντεο μεταφερθεί από vhs σε dvd, θα μειωθεί περισσότερο η ποιότητα του. Το ιδανικό είναι το πρωτότυπο φιλμ να σκαναριστεί και να μεταφερθεί απευθείας σε μορφή ψηφιακού αρχείου.

Στην Αθήνα υπάρχουν εργαστήρια που σκανάρουν το φιλμ, καρέ καρέ, με τη μέθοδο telecine. Παλιότερα, είχα δώσει ρολό super8 και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν αντάξιο των προσδοκιών μου. Το κόστος, βέβαια, δεν είναι ευκαταφρόνητο, καθώς διαμορφώνεται στα 8 Ευρώ για κάθε λεπτό φιλμ με ήχο. Παρ' όλα αυτά, αν μαζευτούν αρκετά ρολά, φαντάζομαι ότι θα υπάρχει κάποια έκπτωση.

Υπάρχει και η απλή/οικονομική λύση με προβολέα super8, τρίποδο, ψηφιακή βιντεοκάμερα, πολλή όρεξη και μεράκι.  :Wink:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πολλές ευχαριστίες σε όλους τους φίλους.

Πιστεύω να καταφέρουμε να ακολουθήσουμε τις συμβουλές του καλού φίλου *Haddok* και να μπορέσουμε να ξαναζωντανέψουμε το *"Κάλυμνος"*, το *"Κατερίνα"*, το *"¶γιος Γεώργιος"* (ξιφίας) και τα άλλα πλοία.

Χρειαζόμαστε καλή οργάνωση, πολύ κέφι και αρκετή τρέλα.

Πιστεύω ότι μας περιμένουν πολλές εκπλήξεις στο μέλλον.

----------


## Νάξος

Αντώνη δε νοσταλγώ το συγκεκριμένο βαποράκι. Νοσταλγώ όμως απύθμενα την εποχή του. Και μελετώ με όρεξη τα όσα πολύτιμα μας καταθέτεις. Εξαιρετική δουλειά φίλε μου.

Παρεπιπτόντως κάτι έλεγες για τον ξιφία…Για κάνε μία τσάρκα από εκεί!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Φιλίππου

Πράγματι το HEKLA το πρωτογνώρισα στο Reyjavik το 1967 έτσι όπως το δείχνουν οι φωτογραφίες. Ήταν καλοσυντηρμένο και καλοθάλασσο.
Το Reyjavik ήταν τότε, τουλάχιστο, μια πόλη μινιατούρα, με ξύλινα πολλά σπίτια, φοβερά ήσυχη, μέσα σε ένα αφιλόξενο περιβάλλον με χαμηλή βλάστηση, ηφαιστιογενής, με τους πίδακες καυτού νερού/ατμού (τα geysir) να ξεπηδούν τριγύρω της και τους αιώνιους πάγους λίγο πιο μακρυά προς τα βόρεια του νησιού. Όλα τα κτίρια και οι δρόμοι  είχαν θέρμανση και άλλες μορφές ενέργειας από τις υπόγειες φλέβες ζέοντος ύδατος.  Μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση ότι τα αυτοκίνητα, ήδη τότε, είχαν κίνηση σε όλους τους τροχούς και ήταν εφοδιασμένα με VHF. Εκτός πόλεως ταξίδευες με ....πυξίδα! Το υπόλοιπο νησί ήταν ελάχιστα κατοικημένο, στις παράκτιες περιοχές,  και ένα από τα πλοία που τις εξυπηρετούσαν ήταν το HEKLA. 
Το όνομά του το είχε πάρει από το ηφαίστιο που υπάρχει κοντά στο Reyjavik. Τότε είδα σε πλήρη δράση κάποιο "παράρτημά του", να ξεπηδάει μέσα από τη θάλασσα και η λάβα του να έχει δημιουργήσει ένα νέο νησί. Από το αεροπλάνο η θέα ήταν τρομακτική!!  

Πραγματικά δεν ήξερα ότι το πλοίο είχε γίνει τόσο αγαπητό στην ακτοπλοϊα! Οπωσδήποτε πολύ αγαπητός μου ήταν ο κ. Κόκκινος. Λυπήθηκα όταν έχασε το πλοίο του.

Κωνστ. Φιλίππου

----------


## Ellinis

Κύριε Φιλίππου, σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ! Αναρωτιέμαι αν θα μπορούσατε να μας δώσετε και κάποια στοιχεία για τη μετασκευή που έγινε στο πλοίο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πράγματι το HEKLA το πρωτογνώρισα στο Reyjavik το 1967 έτσι όπως το δείχνουν οι φωτογραφίες. Ήταν καλοσυντηρμένο και καλοθάλασσο.
> Το Reyjavik ήταν τότε, τουλάχιστο, μια πόλη μινιατούρα, με ξύλινα πολλά σπίτια, φοβερά ήσυχη, μέσα σε ένα αφιλόξενο περιβάλλον με χαμηλή βλάστηση, ηφαιστιογενής, με τους πίδακες καυτού νερού/ατμού (τα geysir) να ξεπηδούν τριγύρω της και τους αιώνιους πάγους λίγο πιο μακρυά προς τα βόρεια του νησιού. Όλα τα κτίρια και οι δρόμοι  είχαν θέρμανση και άλλες μορφές ενέργειας από τις υπόγειες φλέβες ζέοντος ύδατος.  Μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση ότι τα αυτοκίνητα, ήδη τότε, είχαν κίνηση σε όλους τους τροχούς και ήταν εφοδιασμένα με VHF. Εκτός πόλεως ταξίδευες με ....πυξίδα! Το υπόλοιπο νησί ήταν ελάχιστα κατοικημένο, στις παράκτιες περιοχές,  και ένα από τα πλοία που τις εξυπηρετούσαν ήταν το HEKLA. 
> Το όνομά του το είχε πάρει από το ηφαίστιο που υπάρχει κοντά στο Reyjavik. Τότε είδα σε πλήρη δράση κάποιο "παράρτημά του", να ξεπηδάει μέσα από τη θάλασσα και η λάβα του να έχει δημιουργήσει ένα νέο νησί. Από το αεροπλάνο η θέα ήταν τρομακτική!!  
> 
> Πραγματικά δεν ήξερα ότι το πλοίο είχε γίνει τόσο αγαπητό στην ακτοπλοϊα! Οπωσδήποτε πολύ αγαπητός μου ήταν ο κ. Κόκκινος. Λυπήθηκα όταν έχασε το πλοίο του.
> 
> Κωνστ. Φιλίππου



Κυριε Φιλιππου

Με μεγαλη χαρα σας καλωσοριζω στο nautilia.gr   Η πολυετης πειρα σας σαν ναυπηγος μηχανικος θα μας βοηθησει να λυσουμε πολλες αποριες μας. Φυσικα, οι αναμνησεις σας για πλοια, ναυπηγεια και εταιρειες με τις οποιες εργασθηκατε καθως και οι αναμνησεις του πατερα σας θα μας βοηθησουν να καταλαβουμε καλυτερα πως ανδρωθηκε η Ελληνικη Ακτοπλοια μετα τον Δευτερο Παγκοσμιο Πολεμο.

Φυσικα εχω διαβασει το ωραιοτατο βιβλιο σας "*Διαδρομη ενος αιωνα*". Σαν χημικος μηχανικος αλλα και σαν ερασιτεχνης ιστορικος της Ελληνικης Ακτοπλοιας  του 20ου αιωνος εχω εκτιμηση ιδιατερως ολα τα στοιχεια που εχετε προσφερει στον κοσμο της ναυτιλιας

Τα  σχολια σας σχετικα με το Hekla, ενα ιστορικο πλοιο της Ισλανδιας, ειναι εξαιρετα.

Ν.Α.Π.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Στις 11 Μαΐου 1967 έγιναν τα εγκαίνια του επιβατηγού *"Κάλυμνος"* της *"Δωδεκανησιακής Ατμοπλοΐας".

* Η παρακάτω αναφορά δημοσιεύτηκε στο ναυτιλιακό περιοδικό *"ΑΡΓΩ"* εκείνης της εποχής.
Το πλοίο, σύμφωνα με την δημοσίευση, έχει τη δυνατότητα μεταφοράς μέχρι 15 αυτοκινήτων.
 Παραθέτω και τη φωτογραφία που συνόδευε το κείμενο, παρά το έχει ανεβεί ξανά από τον *T.S.S. APOLLON.

*Κάλυμνος 10.JPG

Κάλυμνος 20.JPG

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το προγούμενο μήνυμα αφορούσε τα εγκαίνια του πλοίου.
Το πρακάτω μήνυμα αφορά την πιθανή ημερομηνία του τελευταίου ταξιδιού του πλοίου.

Το τελευταίο δρομολόγιο του πλοίου από τη Μήλο για Σίφνο-Σέριφο-Κύθνο-Πειραιά θα πρέπει να έγινε στις* 5 Σεπτεμβρίου 1977.*
Προσωπικά πίστευα ότι είχε σταματήσει τα δρομολόγιά του το *1976*, αλλά τα στοιχεία που βρήκαν ο *gtogias* και ο *TSS APOLLON* έδειξαν ότι το πλοίο ταξίδεψε και το *1977.*

Η ημερομηνία *5 Σεπτεμβρίου* προκύπτει από τα πλάνα μιας ταινία SUPER 8 που τράβηξε εκείνη την ημέρα _ο Κυριάκος Σμυρναίος._
Τα πλάνα δείχνουν τον λαμπρό τελευταίο αποχαιρετισμό που επιφύλαξαν οι άνθρωποι των Καμαρών στο πλοίο που εξυπηρέτησε πιστά τα νησιά των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων για περίπου 8 χρόνια.

Τα πλάνα δείχνουν, μεταξύ άλλων, το *"¶γιος Συμεών"* να είναι σημαιοστολισμένο.
Το πιθανότερο είναι η ημέρα να ήταν 5 Σεπτεμβρίου μιας και εκείνη την ημέρα γιορτάζουν οι Ταξιάρχες στο Βαθύ και ο* "¶γιος Συμεών"* έβαζε πάντα τα καλά του.

Σε λίγο η συνέχεια ...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σε συνέχεια από το προηγούμενο μήνυμα.

Πρέπει να βρισκόμαστε στις _5 Σεπτεμβρίου 1977._
Πολύς κόσμος έχει κατεβεί στο λιμάνι των Καμαρών της Σίφνου.
Κάποιοι περιμένουν το πλοίο που θα αναχωρήσει σε λίγο για Σέριφο, Κύθνο και Πειραιά.

Οι περισσότεροι, όμως, έχουν έρθει για να αποχαιρετήσουν το ίδιο το πλοίο.
Είναι το τελευταίο δρομολόγιο του _"Κάλυμνος"._
Επί οκτώ τόσα χρόνια ταξίδεψε και εξυπηρέτησε πιστά τα νησιά των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων.

Έχει φτάσει, λοιπόν, η στιγμή του αποχαιρετισμού.
Φωνές και σφυρίγματα.
Χέρια σηκωμένα.
Από τα χείλη των περισσοτέρων ξεφεύγει αυθόρμητα ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ.
Ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ για όλα όσα πρόσφερε.

Κάποιος ανεβαίνει ψηλά στο φανάρι.
Μια μεγαλόπρεπη βουτιά έρχεται να σφραγίσει το υπέροχο σκηνικό του τελευταίου αποχαιρετισμού.
Το σώμα περιστρέφεται στον αέρα και πέφτει με θόρυβο στο νερό.
Με το "πλαφ' που κάνει το σώμα στο νερό ακούγεται και η τελευταία σφυριξιά του _"Κάλυμνος"._
Μια μακριά, μελαγχολική, μακρόσυρτη σφυριξιά.

Ευχαριστούμε _"Καλυμνάκι"._

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στον _Έσπερο_, τον _Haddok_ και τον _Django._


Κάλυμνος Σίφνος.jpg

αποχαιρετισμός 2.jpg

Adio.jpg

Addio Kalymnos.jpg

η βουτιά.jpg


Kαι εμείς ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον _Κυριάκο Σμυρναίο_ και τη _Μαρία Λαζαρή._

----------


## Ellinis

Mιας και αυτές τις ημέρες η Ισλανδία έχει την τιμητική της, ας ξαναδούμε και το μοναδικό (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) Ισλανδικό ακτοπλοϊκό που ήρθε στα νερά μας.

Από το αρχείο του ναυπηγού Κωνσταντίνου Φιλίππου, ο οποίος και είχε αναλάβει τη μετασκευή του πλοίου όταν ήρθε στην Ελλάδα.
Παρατηρήστε το βύθισμα που διέθετε το καράβι...

kalym1.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Μετά το εντυπωσιακό υλικό του πλοίου ως Κάλυμνος και μια διαφήμιση που δημοσιεύτηκε στην εφημερίδα "Τα Νέα" το 1968 ως εκδρομικό Αρκαδία για την Hellenic International Lines:

1968 08 05 Τα Νέα σελ 11.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Καλυμνος* σαν *Hekla* απο το φωτογραφικο υλικο του Ναυτικου Μουσειου του Helsing&#248;r της Δανιας

Hekla.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο χρόνια μετά το HEKLA οι Ισλανδοί παρέλαβαν και ένα πλοίο που αποτέλεσε εξέλιξη του, το GULFOSS. Όταν πουλήθηκε το 1974 πέρασε σε Αραβική ιδιοκτησία, στην Orri Navigation και μετανομάστηκε ΜECCA για πλοές στην Ερυθρά. Σε ένα από τα ταξίδια αυτά, το Δεκέμβρη του 1976, έπιασε φωτιά, προσάραξε και μπατάρισε ημιβυθισμένο κοντά στη Τζέντα. 

Ο Οrri είχε πάρε-δώσε με τον Πειραιά, και δεν είναι απίθανο το βαπόρι να έκανε κάποια μετασκευή στο Πέραμα. 

Και τα αναφέρω όλα αυτά γιατί ήθελα να βρω μια αφορμή να μοιραστώ και την παρακάτω απίθανη φωτογραφία του 1963-65 με το GULFOSS μπροστά από το νησί Surtsey δημιούργημα ενός ηφαιστείου που επι 2 χρόνια έκανε εκρήξεις...

gulfoss.jpg
πηγή: περιοδικό Steamboat Bill, #229

----------


## Ellinis

Ας επανέλθουμε στο ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ και να δούμε μια πανέμορφη φωτογραφία του στη Μήλο.

kalymnos1.jpg
Πηγή, Copyright: Snaeligoumrn Ingvarsson

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Εξαιρετικα ομορφη η φωτογραφια του Καλυμνος στην Μηλο! Σπανιο ντοκουμεντο!!!_
_Φιλε Ellinis παντα με εκπλησεις ευχαριστα και εχω την περιεργεια που πας και ανακαλυπτεις και επαναπατριζεις ολους αυτους τους ανεκτιμητους για εμας τους καραβολατρες θησαυρους!!! Να εισαι καλα Ευχαριστουμε._

----------


## Ellinis

Να' σαι καλά φίλε TSS Apollon, ας πάμε τώρα να δούμε κάτι που δεν έχουμε αναφέρει σχετικά με το ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ. Και αυτό είναι πως είχε και ένα «κοντοαδελφό» που προηγήθηκε. 

Το πλοίο αυτό λεγόταν ESJA και είχε ναυπηγηθεί και αυτό στο Ααλμποργκ της Δανία αλλά εννιά χρόνια νωρίτερα, το 1939.

Ήταν 70,3 Χ 10,9 μέτρα, και 1347grt, έναντι 72,7 Χ 11 μέτρων και 1456grt του ΗΕΚLA / ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ. Πρέπει να εξυπηρέτησε τις ακτοπλοϊκές γραμμές της Ισλανδίας με συνέπεια, μιας και έγινε και γραμματόσημο!

Το 1969 πουλήθηκε στη Naviera Granbahama στις Μπαχάμες και πήρε το όνομα LUCAYA ενώ το 1973 μετονομάστηκε VENTURA BEACH. Τελικά πουλήθηκε στη Tiki Services, Νιγηρίας για πλόες στη Δυτική Αφρική, και το 1977 μετονομάστηκε NWAKUSO για να επανέλθει το 1979 σε VENTURA BEACH. Όμως τότε έφτασε στο τέλος της διαδρομής του, όταν τον Ιούλιο ναυάγησε σε ένα ποτάμι της Λιβερίας.

Το είχαμε δει σε μερικές φωτογραφίες εδώ, όταν «ξεγέλασε» τον Νίκο, και μιας και ήταν όμορφο καράβι, ας το δούμε και σε μερικές ακόμη…

Ως LUCAYA φωτογραφημένο στα Κανάρια νησιά :
Lucaya at Canaries.jpg
Πηγή, Copyright: Bjarni Halldαrsson.

Ως VENTURA BEACH στο Λάγκος το 1975: 
Ventura Beach at monrovia.jpg
Πηγή, Copyright: Markus Berger.

αλλά και ως NWAKUSO –με απαίσιο χρωματισμό- στη Λιβερία:
Nwakuso at Monrovia.jpg 
Πηγή, Copyright: Snaeligbjoun Ingvarsson.

----------


## tms

Κυριοι,
παρ 'οτι εγγεγραμμενο μέλος, λογω φόρτου εργασιας δεν εχω συμμετασχει μεχρι σήμερα ενεργά στις συζητησεις της πραγματικά αξιόλογης παρέας σας, ομως κάποιες ώρες "κλέβοντας" λιγο χρόνο επισκεπτομαι το forum και θαυμάζω νοσταλγικα κάποιες φωτογραφίες.
Έχοντας ταξιδέψει στα παιδικά μου χρόνια αρκετές φορές με το Κάλυμνος, γεγονός που φυσικά προκαλεί νοσταλγία σε ένα καραβολάτρη, θα σας παρακαλούσα να μου γνωρίσετε εάν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα σχέδια πλεον του προφιλ που δημοσιεύτηκε παραπανω, οπως καταστρώματα και lines plan η΄ καποιες τομές με σκοπό την κατασκευή ενός μοντέλου.

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Ellinis

Αγαπητέ tsm, το Μάρτιο φέτος ο ναυπηγός κ.Φιλίππου διέθεσε ένα cd με τίτλο "Ναυπηγικές Ηλεκτρονικές Καταγραφές 1920-2010". Στο cd έχει το σχέδιο Γενικής Διάταξης, τις Γραμμές Σκάφους, τη Διαμήκη Τομή, τις Καμπύλες Κατακλύσεως και την Πυρίμαχο Υποδιαίρεση.

¶ν θες μπορείς να απευθυνθείς στον ίδιο που είναι και μέλος του φόρουμ, αλλιώς στείλε μου με ΠΜ ένα e-mail να σου τα περάσω.

----------


## tms

Ευχαριστω πολυ, εστειλα ΠΜ.

----------


## tms

Ευχαριστω θερμά το μελος Ellinis για την αμεση ανταποκριση του στο αιτημα μου και την χαρα που μου προσφερει να ταξιδεψω κοντα 35 χρονια πισω σε αγαπημενες παιδικες αναμνησεις.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δρομολογια του *Καλυμνος* οπως ανακοινωθηκαν στις 3 Νοεμβριου 1972

19721103 Kalymnos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> ας πάμε τώρα να δούμε κάτι που δεν έχουμε αναφέρει σχετικά με το ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ. Και αυτό είναι πως είχε και ένα «κοντοαδελφό» που προηγήθηκε. 
> 
> Το πλοίο αυτό λεγόταν ESJA και είχε ναυπηγηθεί και αυτό στο Ααλμποργκ της Δανία αλλά εννιά χρόνια νωρίτερα, το 1939.


Ας κάνουμε και μια σύγκριση ανάμεσα στα δύο πλοία σε δυο παραπλήσιες φωτογραφίες με φόντο τις ακτές της Ισλανδίας. Νομίζω οτι η πιο χτυπητή διαφορά ήταν η πρύμη που στο ESJA (κάτω) ήταν τύπου «καταδρομικού».

hekla.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Καλυμνος* σε δρομολογια απο το 1972 και 1976.


1 Ιανουαριου και 1 Νοεμβριου 1972 στον _Ελευθερο Κοσμο._
19720101 Kalymnos El Kosmos.jpg19721101 Kalymnos El Kosmos.jpg

29 Ιουνιου 1976 στο _ΒΗΜΑ_
19760629 Kyklades KAlymnos Vima.jpg

Και εδω μια εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια του *Hekla*
Hekla4.jpg
http://skipamyndir.123.is/blog/2009/02/27/354168/

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πρεπει να παραδεχθουμε οτι οι Ισλανδοι ειχαν πολυ ωραιους εσωτερικους χωρους για το πλοιο τους.
http://fragtskip.123.is/blog/record/659482/

Hekla1.jpgHekla2.jpgHekla3.jpg

----------


## rjjjh2004

Σε χειμερινό ταξίδι Πειραιά - Σύρο, πιθανότατα το 1972, θυμάμαι σαν όνειρο και ένα όρθιο πιάνο από μαόνι στο σαλονάκι της πρώτης θέσεως... ¶λλες εποχές άλλες συνήθειες!!!

----------


## Maiandros

> Πρεπει να παραδεχθουμε οτι οι Ισλανδοι ειχαν πολυ ωραιους εσωτερικους χωρους για το πλοιο τους.
> http://fragtskip.123.is/blog/record/659482/
> 
> Hekla1.jpgHekla2.jpgHekla3.jpg


Πραγματικά!εντύπωση κάνει και το τζάκι(διακοσμητικό προφανώς)στην δεύτερη φωτογραφία!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο την _Παγκυθηραικη_ της 1ης Οκτωβριου 1976. Φυσικα δεν ειναι το *Καναρης*. Μαλλον το *Καλυμνος* ειναι, στην Αγια Πελαγια.

19761001 Kanaris?? Agia Pelagia Pagku0hraikh.jpg

Κια εδω τα δρομολογια της 29ης Ιουνιου 1976 απο το _ΒΗΜΑ_.

19760629 Kalymnos Vima.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> Απο την _Παγκυθηραικη_ της 1ης Οκτωβριου 1976. Φυσικα δεν ειναι το *Καναρης*. Μαλλον το *Καλυμνος* ειναι, στην Αγια Πελαγια.
> 
> 19761001 Kanaris?? Agia Pelagia Pagku0hraikh.jpg
> 
> Κια εδω τα δρομολογια της 29ης Ιουνιου 1976 απο το _ΒΗΜΑ_.
> 
> 19760629 Kalymnos Vima.jpg


...και βέβαια είναι το ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ σ'αυτή την  σπάνια φωτογραφία!

----------


## Ellinis

To ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ δεμένο στα Λεμονάδικα, με τα σινιάλα της Εύδοξος.

KALYMNOS.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Συνήθως 'επεφτε στον Αγ.Σπυρίδωνα αν κ όταν πήγαινε Ιταλία ( ! ) το είχα δει στο μικρό Τελωνείο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το προγούμενο μήνυμα αφορούσε τα εγκαίνια του πλοίου.
> Το πρακάτω μήνυμα αφορά την πιθανή ημερομηνία του τελευταίου ταξιδιού του πλοίου.
> 
> Το τελευταίο δρομολόγιο του πλοίου από τη Μήλο για Σίφνο-Σέριφο-Κύθνο-Πειραιά θα πρέπει να έγινε στις* 5 Σεπτεμβρίου 1977.*
> Προσωπικά πίστευα ότι είχε σταματήσει τα δρομολόγιά του το *1976*, αλλά τα στοιχεία που βρήκαν ο *gtogias* και ο *TSS APOLLON* έδειξαν ότι το πλοίο ταξίδεψε και το *1977.*
> 
> Η ημερομηνία *5 Σεπτεμβρίου* προκύπτει από τα πλάνα μιας ταινία SUPER 8 που τράβηξε εκείνη την ημέρα _ο Κυριάκος Σμυρναίος._
> Τα πλάνα δείχνουν τον λαμπρό τελευταίο αποχαιρετισμό που επιφύλαξαν οι άνθρωποι των Καμαρών στο πλοίο που εξυπηρέτησε πιστά τα νησιά των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων για περίπου 8 χρόνια.
> .......
> .


Φαινεται οτι προς το τελος του το *ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ* ειχε πολλα προβληματα. Εδω αρθρο απο τηε _Παγκυθηραικη_ της 15ης Ιουλιου 1976 με τιτλο "Μεγαλα τα χαλια της συγκοινωνιας μας".

19760715 ολα Παγκυθηραικη.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mια άποψη του ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ λίγο πριν το τέλος, παροπλισμένο σε μια ντάνα στον δίαυλο του Περάματος...

kalymnos oct 81.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

A picture of M/V Kalymnos berted at Piraeus…

Kalymnos.jpg

----------


## npapad

Στον LR 1989-90 αναφέρονται τα τεχνικά στοιχεία του πλοίου :

*KALYMNOS* (ex. ARCADIA -69, ex. KALYMNOS-68, ex. HEKLA-66). TM Passenger/General Cargo/Ferry (Ref). Ice strengthened.
*IMO 5146184*, call sign SXAX, *Registered at Piraeus (off. no 3100 - Class B)*. Built 1948 (Aalborg Veerft A/S, Aalborg), Yard no 85. 72,75 m X 11,00 m X 3,823 m.
1503 gt, Engines : 2 oil 2SA each 7 cyl. 2660 BHP (Atlas Diesel A/B, Stockholm). 3 Holds, 3 Hatches, refrigerated space.
Owner : Evdoxos Shipping Co S.A.

Όπως βλέπουμε, είχε και ψυχόμενους χώρους (αναφέρεται και στην αναφορά του ΑΡΓΩ στο ποστ #46) και ήταν και ice class ! (λογικό εκεί που δούλευε πριν...).

Από το αρχείο του αδελφού μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad) έχω κάτι που με βάζει σε σκέψεις. Οι μεταβολές στα νηολόγια είναι οι εξής :

ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ, Π.Ν.Ε. Λονδίνου από 23-11-1966 έως 9-4-1967.
ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ, νηολόγιο Καλύμνου 1 (Β΄Κλάση) από 9-4-1967 έως 23-6-1968.
ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ, νηολόγιο Πειραιά 3100 (Β΄Κλάση) από 26-3-1968 και μετά.
Ιδιοκτήτης : Σακελλάριος Κόκκινος (Δωδεκανησιακή Ατμοπλοΐα) έως και το 1968.

Δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά το όνομα ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ. Πόσο σίγουροι είμαστε ότι το όνομα αυτό ήταν επίσημο ? Το πράγμα περιπλέκεται αν δούμε στη miramar την καρτέλα του πλοίου όπου αναφέρεται ότι σαν "ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ" είχε νηολόγιο *Πειραιά 3092* (το οποίο δεν ταιριάζει με ούτε με τη λίστα του Μανώλη ούτε με το LR). Με δεδομένο ότι δεν έχουμε καμιά φωτογραφία του σαν ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ για να επιβεβαιώσουμε ότι είναι αυτό, μήπως το ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ που αναφέρεται στο ποστ #50 είναι άλλο πλοίο ? Αν προσέξετε, στην καταχώρηση του ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ αναφέρεται σαν Α/Π ενώ το ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ όπως βλέπουμε ήταν δηζελοκίνητο... Μπορεί κάποιος να μας διαφωτίσει ?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σαν φορτηγοποσταλάκι που ήταν κ εκεί που δούλευε,φόρτωνε κ ψυχόμενα φορτία...γαλακτοκομικά,ψάρια.
Το έχω δει σαν ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ καλοκαίρι 68.
Α/Π το έγραψαν λανθασμένα,ίσως επειδή τότε κυριαρχούσαν τα ατμόπλοια.

----------


## Ellinis

> Δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά το όνομα ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ. Πόσο σίγουροι είμαστε ότι το όνομα αυτό ήταν επίσημο ? Το πράγμα περιπλέκεται αν δούμε στη miramar την καρτέλα του πλοίου όπου αναφέρεται ότι σαν "ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ" είχε νηολόγιο *Πειραιά 3092* (το οποίο δεν ταιριάζει με ούτε με τη λίστα του Μανώλη ούτε με το LR). Με δεδομένο ότι δεν έχουμε καμιά φωτογραφία του σαν ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ για να επιβεβαιώσουμε ότι είναι αυτό, μήπως το ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ που αναφέρεται στο ποστ #50 είναι άλλο πλοίο ? Αν προσέξετε, στην καταχώρηση του ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ αναφέρεται σαν Α/Π ενώ το ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ όπως βλέπουμε ήταν δηζελοκίνητο... Μπορεί κάποιος να μας διαφωτίσει ?


φίλε Νεκτάριε και όμως υπάρχει μια τουλάχιστον φωτογραφία του πλοίου που έχει δημοσιεύσει ο κ Φουστάνος στο περιοδικό "Αργώ" και στο γνωστό βιβλίο του για τα ακτοπλοϊκά που αποδεικνύει οτι είχε ονομαστεί έστω για λίγο ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ όπως εξάλλου μαρτυρά ο φίλος Β.Χ.

arcadia-isthmia.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> φίλε Νεκτάριε και όμως υπάρχει μια τουλάχιστον φωτογραφία του πλοίου που έχει δημοσιεύσει ο κ Φουστάνος στο περιοδικό "Αργώ" και στο γνωστό βιβλίο του για τα ακτοπλοϊκά που αποδεικνύει οτι είχε ονομαστεί έστω για λίγο ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ όπως εξάλλου μαρτυρά ο φίλος Β.Χ.
> 
> arcadia-isthmia.jpg


Στο βάθος CYNTHIA ή ISTHMIA κ ROMANTICA.

----------


## npapad

> Στον LR 1989-90 αναφέρονται τα τεχνικά στοιχεία του πλοίου :
> 
> *KALYMNOS* (ex. ARCADIA -69, ex. KALYMNOS-68, ex. HEKLA-66). TM Passenger/General Cargo/Ferry (Ref). Ice strengthened.
> *IMO 5146184*, call sign SXAX, *Registered at Piraeus (off. no 3100 - Class B)*. Built 1948 (Aalborg Veerft A/S, Aalborg), Yard no 85. 72,75 m X 11,00 m X 3,823 m.
> 1503 gt, Engines : 2 oil 2SA each 7 cyl. 2660 BHP (Atlas Diesel A/B, Stockholm). 3 Holds, 3 Hatches, refrigerated space.
> Owner : Evdoxos Shipping Co S.A.
> 
> Όπως βλέπουμε, είχε και ψυχόμενους χώρους (αναφέρεται και στην αναφορά του ΑΡΓΩ στο ποστ #46) και ήταν και ice class ! (λογικό εκεί που δούλευε πριν...).
> 
> ...





> Σαν φορτηγοποσταλάκι που ήταν κ εκεί που δούλευε,φόρτωνε κ ψυχόμενα φορτία...γαλακτοκομικά,ψάρια.
> Το έχω δει σαν ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ καλοκαίρι 68.
> Α/Π το έγραψαν λανθασμένα,ίσως επειδή τότε κυριαρχούσαν τα ατμόπλοια.





> φίλε Νεκτάριε και όμως υπάρχει μια τουλάχιστον φωτογραφία του πλοίου που έχει δημοσιεύσει ο κ Φουστάνος στο περιοδικό "Αργώ" και στο γνωστό βιβλίο του για τα ακτοπλοϊκά που αποδεικνύει οτι είχε ονομαστεί έστω για λίγο ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ όπως εξάλλου μαρτυρά ο φίλος Β.Χ.
> 
> arcadia-isthmia.jpg


Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο. Οπότε πάνω στο σκάφος είχε γραφτεί το όνομα. Με παραξενεύουν και τα δύο διαφορετικά νηολόγια (ΝΠ 3092 που δεν αντιστοιχεί πουθενά στη λίστα του Μανώλη και ΝΠ 3100 που φαίνεται να είναι και το σωστό. Ο Μανώλης για κάποιο λόγο δεν αναφέρει στοιχεία μετά το 1968 όπως βλέπουμε. Ίσως αξίζει μια έρευνα στα 2 νούμερα του νηολογίου για να βρούμε τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία (ημερομηνίες) και να δούμε και τι κρύβεται πίσω από το ΝΠ 3092 !!!

----------


## Ellinis

> Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο. Οπότε πάνω στο σκάφος είχε γραφτεί το όνομα. Με παραξενεύουν και τα δύο διαφορετικά νηολόγια (ΝΠ 3092 που δεν αντιστοιχεί πουθενά στη λίστα του Μανώλη και ΝΠ 3100 που φαίνεται να είναι και το σωστό. Ο Μανώλης για κάποιο λόγο δεν αναφέρει στοιχεία μετά το 1968 όπως βλέπουμε. Ίσως αξίζει μια έρευνα στα 2 νούμερα του νηολογίου για να βρούμε τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία (ημερομηνίες) και να δούμε και τι κρύβεται πίσω από το ΝΠ 3092 !!!


φίλε Νεκτάριε το 3092 ανηκει σε ένα φορτηγό ονόματι ΝΑΒΙΤΡΕΗΝΤΕΡ. Το σωστό είναι το 3100 για το ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ που μετονομάστηκε σε ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ στις 13 Μαΐου 1968. Το πλοίο διεγράφη επίσημα στις 26-2-88 αν και είχε πάψει να υπάρχει προ πολλού αφού είχε διαλυθεί τον Οκτώβρη του 1983 στην Αγία Τριάδα Μεγάρων από την Σιδηροσκράπ του Ι. Κατιμερτζόγλου. Έτσι έγινε ένα από τα λίγα πλοία που διαλύθηκαν στα Μέγαρα μαζί με το ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ/ΑΔΩΝΙΣ.

----------


## Maiandros

Φωτογραφία με το ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ στη Σέριφο από το mixanitouxronou.com.cy

Livadi-kai-Xwra-Serifou-apo-Laografiko-1-741x486.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φωτογραφία με το ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ στη Σέριφο από το mixanitouxronou.com.cy
> 
> Livadi-kai-Xwra-Serifou-apo-Laografiko-1-741x486.jpg


 Το 67 το έβλεπα να σαλπάρει γιά Πρίντεζι!

----------


## Maiandros

Το ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ στη Σίφνο, φωτογραφία μέσα από την ιστοσελίδα Kaipoutheos.gr .

316135836_5587565231351283_1879688876020394317_n.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ στη Σίφνο, φωτογραφία μέσα από την ιστοσελίδα Kaipoutheos.gr .
> 
> 316135836_5587565231351283_1879688876020394317_n.jpg


 Κ όμως αυτό το συμπαθητικό Δανέζικο σκαρί,όταν το πρωτοείδα εν έτει 1967 έκανε Πειραιά-*Πρίντεζι!!!
*Τότε στα δρομολόγια έγραφαν Βρινδήσιον καθότι αρχαία ελληνική αποικία.

----------


## Maiandros

> Κ όμως αυτό το συμπαθητικό Δανέζικο σκαρί,όταν το πρωτοείδα εν έτει 1967 έκανε Πειραιά-*Πρίντεζι!!!
> *Τότε στα δρομολόγια έγραφαν Βρινδήσιον καθότι αρχαία ελληνική αποικία.


Αν και όταν είσαι μικρός όπως εγώ τότε όλα σου φαίνονται μεγάλα,το πλοίο αυτό μου φαινόταν πολύ μικρό, ειδικά και σε σχέση με όλα τα υπόλοιπα, εκτός βέβαια αυτών του Αργοσαρωνικού. Που να φανταστώ τότε ή αν θα το πίστευα αν μου το'λεγε κάποιος, ότι αυτό είχε κάνει Πειραιά - Ιταλία που μου φαινόταν τόσο χαμηλό όταν ήταν πλευρισμενο που με ένα σάλτο μπορούσε κάποιος να αγνοήσει την σκάλα επιβίβασης και να βρεθεί πάνω του....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αν και όταν είσαι μικρός όπως εγώ τότε όλα σου φαίνονται μεγάλα,το πλοίο αυτό μου φαινόταν πολύ μικρό, ειδικά και σε σχέση με όλα τα υπόλοιπα, εκτός βέβαια αυτών του Αργοσαρωνικού. Που να φανταστώ τότε ή αν θα το πίστευα αν μου το'λεγε κάποιος, ότι αυτό είχε κάνει Πειραιά - Ιταλία που μου φαινόταν τόσο χαμηλό όταν ήταν πλευρισμενο που με ένα σάλτο μπορούσε κάποιος να αγνοήσει την σκάλα επιβίβασης και να βρεθεί πάνω του....


Άλλες εποχές.Μικρότεοο ήταν το ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ από τα τότε υπάρχοντα Προσωπικά αν κ 8 χρονών είχα επίγνωση των μεγεθών,ίσως γιατί ασχολούμουν με τα πλοία από όσο θυμάμαι τον κόσμο.

----------


## renetoes

> Αν και όταν είσαι μικρός όπως εγώ τότε όλα σου φαίνονται μεγάλα,το πλοίο αυτό μου φαινόταν πολύ μικρό, ειδικά και σε σχέση με όλα τα υπόλοιπα, εκτός βέβαια αυτών του Αργοσαρωνικού. Που να φανταστώ τότε ή αν θα το πίστευα αν μου το'λεγε κάποιος, ότι αυτό είχε κάνει Πειραιά - Ιταλία που μου φαινόταν τόσο χαμηλό όταν ήταν πλευρισμενο που με ένα σάλτο μπορούσε κάποιος να αγνοήσει την σκάλα επιβίβασης και να βρεθεί πάνω του....


Εδώ το παλιό ΕΛΛΗ, ως ΣΧΟΙΝΟΥΣΑ, έκανε Πάτρα-Ιταλία τη δεκαετία του 80, με πλοίαρχο αν θυμάμαι καλά τον καπετάν Σπύρο Θηραίο... Έκανε τότε κι το ΙΟΝΙΣ, αλλά αυτό το θεωρούσαμε μεγάλο!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εδώ το παλιό ΕΛΛΗ, ως ΣΧΟΙΝΟΥΣΑ, έκανε Πάτρα-Ιταλία τη δεκαετία του 80, με πλοίαρχο αν θυμάμαι καλά τον καπετάν Σπύρο Θηραίο... Έκανε τότε κι το ΙΟΝΙΣ, αλλά αυτό το θεωρούσαμε μεγάλο!


Η περίπτωση του ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ Πειραιά-Πρίντεζι σαν μέγεθος κ σαν ταχύτητα είναι πιό χαρακτηριστική
 Σκεφθείτε κ τα ΕPIRUS του Πολέμη που έκαναν Αδριατική
Γεγονός είναι ότι τα μεγέθη κυρίως αλλά κι οι ταχύτητες έχουν αλλάξει κ ταυτοχρόνως οι απαιτήσεις του κοινού
Το 1967-68 ήμουν ικανοποιημένος που πήγαινα Χίο- Πειραιά με το ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ του Π Ποταμιάνου που κ αυτό έκανε Ιταλία .

----------

